# Phone Caller ID trick?



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

A while back I remember someone posted a way to call your spouse's phone but have their affair partner's number show up. I'd like to see if he responds to her and I thought this would be a good test. If anyone knows please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

DG3 said:


> A while back I remember someone posted a way to call your spouse's phone but have their affair partner's number show up. I'd like to see if he responds to her and I thought this would be a good test. If anyone knows please let me know. Thank you!


Caller ID spoofing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

Will_Kane said:


> Caller ID spoofing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


In that article :



> In 2009, a vindictive Brooklyn wife spoofed the doctor’s office of her husband’s lover in an attempt to trick the other woman into taking medication which would make her miscarry


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe I did.

Spooftel

There's a risk of rekindling the affair though.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Spoofing is simple with VoIP and PRI lines. You can make your caller id whatever you want. I'm an IT guy and Ive had tons of fun with this over the years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

spoof card. 

Its like a calling card, but don't do anything illegal as they keep records.


----------

